# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Գրական դուետ. Փնտրել

## ivy

Քանի որ նոր զույգ է գրանցվել հերթական դուետի համար, արդեն կարող ենք սա էլ ցրցամ տալ: 
Պայմանները նույնն են, ինչ առաջին դուետում:

Առաջադրանքը հետևյալն է:
Գրել արձակ ստեղծագործություն, որում կերպարներից մեկը *ինչ-որ բան է փնտրում*: Թե փնտրածն ինչ է, որոշում եք դուք. դա կարող է լինել ինչպես նյութական, այնպես էլ վերացական հասկացություն: Գտնել-չգտնելու հարցը նույնպես մնում է հեղինակի որոշմանը: Ծավալային և ժանրային սահմանափակումներ չկան: Չմոռանաք աշխատանքը վերնագրել:

Դուետի մասնակիցները երկուսն են, սակայն ցանկության դեպքում ուրիշներն էլ կարող են ուղարկել իրենց ստեղծագործությունները, որոնք կդրվեն՝ որպես արտամրցութային աշխատանքներ:

Գործերն ուղարկելու վերջնաժամկետը՝ դեկտեմբերի 21, երեկոյան ժամը 9:

Հիշեցնեմ, որ դուետների համար գրանցումը միշտ բաց է:

----------

Alphaone (15.12.2016), Sambitbaba (14.12.2016), Tiger29 (14.12.2016), Արէա (14.12.2016), Հայկօ (14.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

*Ստեղծագործական "Quest"*

Մայր ոչխարը կորցրել էր իր գառնուկին: Իհարկե ճիշտ է, որ ցանկացած մայր առաջին հայացքից կճանաչի իր բալիկին, բայց այդ մեծ հոտի մեջ փոքրիկ ձագուկը ոչ մի կերպ չէր երևում: Ոչխարը խուճապի մեջ էր ընկել, հարցնում էր ամեն պատահած բարեկամից և հոտակցից: Եւ ահա, երբ վերջապես Գագիկը կիսաքուն վիճակում արտաբերեց «151 ոչխար», մեր գառնիկ ախպերը հայտնվեց ուղիղ մոր առջև:
-	Այ քեզ մանկական բարբաջանք,- բացականչեց Անդրանիկը՝ հերթական անգամ անխնա ջնջելով իր գրած տողերը: Ապա սկսեց բարկացած շրջել սենյակում, մի պատից դեպի մյուսը:- Ի՞նչ է կատարվում ինձ հետ: Ե՞րբևէ ես այսքան անտաղանդ վիճակում հայտնվե՞լ էի: Ու՞ր է իմ մուսան: Գժվել կարելի է: 
-	Իսկ ու՞ր են իմ թևերը,- այս ամենը լսելով հեռու մի տեղ, անկյունում տխուր նստած ցածրաձայն պատասխանեց մուսան:
-	Իսկ ու՞ր են մեր փետուրները,- անհայտ տեղից արձագանքեցին թևերը:
-	Ի՞ՆՉ Է ԿԱՏԱՐՎՈՒՈՒ՜մ,- միաձայն այնպես բարձր գոռացին բոլորը, որ խեղճ Գագիկը ուղղակի ընկավ անկողնուց ինչ որ փոքրիկ, փափուկ, բարձրագոչ  բանի վրա:
-	Որտե՞ղ եմ ես,- հարցրեց նա ու տեսնելով անկյունում կծկված, խեղճացած հայացքով իրեն նայող նարնջագույն, սև բծերով կատվին, իսկույն գտավ հարցի պատասխանը: 
Քիչ անց  կատուն սկսեց նայել շուրջբոլորը և հոտոտել օդն ու հատակը: 
-	Դու՞ ինչ ես կորցրել,- մի կերպ ուշքի գալով «կատակեց» Գագիկը: 
Կատուն  վազեց դեպի մուտքի դուռը և սկսեց չանկռել այն: Ապա աղիողորմ մլավելով` տարօրինակ հայացքով նայեց տիրոջը: Գագիկին այդ հայացքը շատ ծանոթ էր, բայց երբեք այն չէր տեսել իր Բոնոյի կատարմամբ: 

Տասնհինգ րոպե անց` չնայած գիշերային ժամին նա իր հարևանի տանը զրուցում էր վերջինիս հետ, մինչև նրանց  վերջապես շեղեց աշխատասենյակի աղմուկը: Աթոռն  ընկել էր, մի քանի թղթեր էլ թափված էին հատակին, իսկ կատուն հանգիստ նայում էր իրենց, երբ արագորեն ներս մտան: Թաթերն էլ ակնհայտ դիրքով դրել էր թղթերից մեկի վրա:
-	Ինձ թվում է, հիմա էլ է նրա հայացքը ինձ ինչ-որ մեկին հիշեցնում, բայց դժվարանում եմ կողմնորոշվել,- ասաց Գագիկը: Ապա վերցրեց թուղթը ու սկսեց աչքի անցկացնել:
-	Լսիր: Այս թափված թղթերը իրոք ավելորդություն են:- Հատակից հավաքելով և ուսումնասիրելով ասաց Անդրանիկը:- Հենց այս էջերը չէի հավանում ամենաշատը: Ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ հենց Բոնին է իմ մուսան, իսկ դու իր թևերը:
-	Եթե անգամ այդպես է, այդ դեպքում փետուրներն ի՞նչ կապ ունեն այս ամենի հետ,- պատասխանեց Գագիկը,  ապա դարձյալ նայեց թղթին:- Սպասիր: Դավիթը Անդրանիկ՝ մեր վարսավիրը: Իրոք այս էջում շատ է համապատասխանում իր կերպարը՝ կարելի է այս հատվածը զարգացնել: 
-	Ճիշտ որ, հենց իր հայացքով էր այս ավազակը մեզ նայում:
Բոնին/Բոնոն շարունակում էր անթարթ նայել իրենց: Իր դեմքին կարծես գոհունակ ժպիտ էր հայտնվել:
-	Անդրանիկ, դու վստա՞հ ես, որ մենք դեռ արթուն ենք` երազում չենք:
-	Սա հենց այն հեքիաթներից է, որոնց միշտ հավատացել եմ: Առնվազն փորձել եմ հավատալ իմ իսկ ստեղծածին: Հիմա ավելի քան համոզված եմ:
-	Բայց ինչպես ես քեզ պատմեցի` այստեղ իմ երազն ավարտվել էր:
-	Դուք արեցիք ամենակարևորը Գագիկ` օգնեցիք գտնել ճիշտ ուղղությունը: Առանց ձեզ ես երբեք դուրս չէի գա այս իրավիճակից: Հիմա կարող եմ հանգիստ խղճով քնել: Առավոտյան թարմ ուղեղով կաշխատեմ: Ճիշտ կանեք դուք էլ գնաք: 
-	Գնանք Անդո ջան: Գուցե երազի շարունակությունն է՞լ տեսնենք:
Ուրախ ընկերները գրկախառնվեցին:

Երեք օր անց հեռավոր գյուղերից մեկում շրջում էին երեք տղամարդ, իրենց հետ էին նաև մի կատու և մի շուն:
-	Վերջապես որոշեցիք դուք էլ որոշ ժամանակով գալ այստեղ` իմ մանկության գյուղը: Մի քիչ կհանգստանաք, գործից կկտրվեք վերջապես: Ճիշտ եմ ասում, ավելի հարմար վայր չկա:
-	Ի՞նչ խոսք, հրաշալի գյուղ է Դավիթ ջան: Բնությունը, ժողովուրդը, բարությունը: Շատ հա...
-	Հա Անդո ջան, շատ համապատասխան թեմա է նոր պատմվածքի համար,- ծիծաղեցին մյուս երկուսը:
-	Ինչու՞ պատմվածք: Մի ամբողջ պատմվածքաշար:
-	Ու եթե հիմա որոշեցիք այս առիթով ինձ էլ այցելել` ապա հաջորդ հաջողությունդ առավել ևս այստեղ պարտավոր ես այս գյուղում նշել: Կարող եմ ինքս էլ, հենց այստեղ կազմակերպել շնորհանդեսը,- շարունակեց Դավիթը:
Շուտով իրենց ընդառաջ եկավ գյուղի բնակիչներից մեկը` ալեհեր մի մարդ:
- Տղերք ջան, ոնց տեսնում եմ հեռվից եք գալիս: Կարող ա՞ ճանապարհին մի մոլորված գառ  ա աչքներովդ ընկել: Առավոտվանից ման եմ գալիս, չկա ու չկա:
Մինչ երեք ընկերները բերանները բաց նայում էին գյուղացուն` շունը սկսեց հոտոտել օդը, ապա հատակը ու հանկարծ շրջվեց և սկսեց վազել, որքան ուժ կար ոտքերում:
- Որսկան: Որսկան սպասիր,- կանչեց Դավիթը և բոլորը ծիծաղելով սկսեցին վազել շան ետևից: 
Ճանապարհին մնաց ապշահար գյուղացին:

----------

Alphaone (22.12.2016), Sambitbaba (25.12.2016), Smokie (22.12.2016), Նիկեա (22.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

*Կատուներ*

-	Օգյո՞ւստ, թե Գուստա՞վ, -Նանեն մի քանի անգամ կրկնեց մտքում:
 Իր մտավորական ընտանիքում դա խարան էր՝ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է չհիշել Ռոդենի անունը: Ըստ տրամաբանության՝ ինքը պիտի ամաչեր ու որպես կանոն, նա հետևում էր տրամաբանությանը: Այս անգամ ներսում ամեն ինչ իրար էր խառնվել: 
Սկզբում նա նստեց բազկաթոռին, հետո կտրուկ շուռ եկավ ու ոտքերը կախ գցեց ցածր թիկնակից, մարմինը կամացուկ սահեց ներքև մինչև որ գլուխը հասավ հատակին, ու շեկ խոպոպները ցրիվ եկան կարմիր գորգի վրայով: Անգամ վաղ մանկության տարիներին այդպես թարս նստելու համար խիստ նկատողություն էր ստանում:
-	Կիկի, Օգյո՞ւստ, թե Գուստա՞վ:
Կատուն, անունը լսելով, մի պահ բաձրացրեց գլուխը, բայց տիրուհու կողմից այլևս ուշադրության ոչ մի նշույլ չեղավ, ու Կիկին նոր եռանդով շարունակեց իր լվացվելու արարողակարգը:
Նանեի համար այնքան անսովոր չէր չհիշելը, որքան այն, որ խիղճն այս անգամ չի տանջում ու հիշելու համառ ջանքերը պայմանավորված էին ոչ թե խղճի խլրտոցով, այլ հետարքրասիրությամբ: 
-	Հասկանում ես, Կիկի, ես պարտավոր չեմ հիշել նրա անունը: Ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի, թե ով է քանդակագործը: Կարևորն այն է, որ ես հասկանում եմ արձանը, կարևորն այն է, որ ես հրաշալի քանդակում եմ ու գուցե մի օր անգամ ավելի մեծ լինեմ, քան Ռոդենն էր: Ինչո՞ւ եմ պարտավոր հիշել նրա անունը: Երբ ես մեծ դառնամ, ինձ համար միևնույն կլինի ինձ մահից հետո Աննի կասեն, թե Նանե, ինձ համար ավելի կարևոր կլինի, որ մարդիկ տեսնեն այն, ինչ ինձ տրված է տեսնել, որ կարողնան գոնե հեռավոր կերպով զգալ այն, ինչ միայն ես եմ զգացել: Ի՞նչ կարևոր է, որ իմ քանդակին նայելուց ասեն սա Նանե Լուսինն է պատկերել: Ի՞նչ կարևոր է…

Նանեն լռեց, փառասիրությունը ներսից աղաղակում էր, որ կարևոր է, որ ինքը ցանկանում է, որ իրեն հիշեն, որ ինքը փափագում է ապրել իր ֆիզիկական կրիչից երկար, որ ինքը ցանականում է լինել մարդկանց մտքերում: Փառասիրությունն ամեն ինչ փչացրեց, նորից սկսեց խիղճը տանջել, որ չի հիշում Ռոդենի անունը: Արթնացած խիղճը նկատողություն արեց նաև բազկաթոռում նրա զբաղեցրած իռացիոնալ դիրքի համար: Նանեն ուղղակի շրմփաց հատակին՝ բազկաթոռից ազատվելու խղճուկ փորձերում: Հետո ուղղվեց, նստեց ու ինքն իրեն կրկնեց՝ 
-	Հիմա, Օգյուստ Ռոդենի «Մտածող»-ի պես գլխահակ, ձեռքս կզակիս, մտքերս՝ աշխարհով մեկ ցրիվ տված ես փորձում եմ կենտրոնանալ ու հասկանալ, թե ինչ եմ ուզում կյանքից: Ի՞նչ եմ ես իմ ողջ գիտակից կյանքում որոնել: Մայրիկն ասում է, որ քանդակագործությունը բռի ֆիզիկական աշխատանք է, վայել չէ դեռատի աղջկան, ով դեռ նոր է դարձել 16 տարեկան: Հայրիկն ասում է, որ ես պետք է շատ բանի հասնեմ կյանքում, որ ճակատագիրն ինձ դրա համար շնորհել է տաղանդով, իսկ իրենք ինձ ոչինչ չեն խնայել՝ տալով պատշաճ կրթություն: Ու հիմա ես ուղղակի իրավունք չունեմ կյանքս մսխել միջակ բաների վրա: Տատիկն ասում է, որ ամեն ինչ սուտ է, նկարչությունը, քանդակագործությունը, դրանք կարող են մնալ որպես հետաքրքիր զբաղմունք, բայց կնոջ առաքելությունն ընտանիքն է ու իմ ամբողջ ժամանակը և ուշադրությունը պետք է ուղղված լինի արժանի կողակից գտնելուն: Պապիկը, պապիկի համար միևնույն է, թե ես ինչ կլինեմ, ինքը լաբորատորիայից ամիսը մի անգամ է դուրս գալիս՝ համոզվելու, որ մենք դեռ կենդանի ենք ու էլի հետ է դառնում իր գիտափորձերին: Ու մենակ դու ես, Կիկի, որ լսում ես, թե ես ինչ եմ ասում: Իսկ ես ի՞նչ եմ ասում: Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում: Կիկի, ի՞նչն են ինձ ներշնչել ու ի՞նչն է այն, ինչ ես եմ ուզում: Ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ, կբացատրե՞ս:

Կատուն, պարբերաբար անունը լսելով, եկավ ու սկսեց քսմսվել տիրուհու ոտքերին: Նանեն բարձր ձայնով հեկեկում էր:
-	Ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ եմ ուզում, Կիկի: Ավելի շուտ, ես բացարձակ ոչինչ, ոչ մի բան չեմ ուզում: Ուղղակի աննպատակ պառկել ու ոչինչ չանել: Ես պետք է կատու ծնվեի, Կիկի:
Նանեն չգիտեր, որ իրենց պարսկական կատվի նախնիները հին, տոհմիկ կախարդների են պատկանել: Առավել ևս չգիտեր, որ իրենց կախարդական ուժը մարդիկ ստանում էին մոգական կատուներից: Կիկին այլևս չէր կարող նայել իր անդավաճան ընկերոջ արտասուքներին, ինչ որ բան մլավեց կատվերեն ու Նանեն վարկենապես վերածվեց բարալիկ, շեկլիկ կատվի: Առաջինը կորան գույները, Նանեի աչքերը սկսեցին աշխարհը ընկալել կապույտի ու դեղինի երանգներով: Հետո նա պետք է հայտնաբերեր, թե ինչ հրաշալի բան է ստերեոսկոպիկ տեսողությունը, ավելի լղոզված էր ամեն ինչ, բայց մթում տեսնելու կարողութունը, որ Նանեն գիշերը կհայտնաբերեր, հրաշալի փոխհատուցում էր դրա դիմաց: Ամեն ինչ ուրիշ էր՝ ձայներն ավելի խորն էին ու հագեցած, հոտերի բազմազանությունն արբեցում էր՝ առաջներում երբեք նման բան չէր զգացել: Վարկենապես նկատում էր շարժումն ու ներսում որսորդի բնազդն էր արթնանում:
Մի շաբաթ տանիքներին: Նանեի կյանքի երջանկագույն օրերն էին դրանք: Բայց Նանեն դեռ կատու չէր, կարոտում էր ընտանիքը: Մի շաբաթ հետո գզգզգված նա արդեն մարդկային կերպարով կանգնեց ծնողների առաջ: Կիկին խնդրանքը չէր մերժել:
-	Դու անտանելի ես, - ասաց մայրը:
-	Հիասթափված եմ, - ասաց հայրը:
-	Լողացի, արի հաց ուտելու, - անտարբեր վրա բերեց տատիկն առանց հոգատարության նշույլի:
-	Մի խանգարի, աղջիկս, երեկոյան կխոսենք, - ասաց պապիկը երբ լացակումաց աղջիկը թակեց նրա աշխատասենյակի դուռը:

Նա մի ամբողջ օր սենյակում փակված ետուառաջ էր անում: Երեկոյան որոշումը կայացրել էր.
-	Կիկի, ես գտա այն, ինչ ամբողջ կյանքում փնտրել եմ՝ իսկական ազատությունը, ինձ կատու դարձրու, մեկնդմիշտ:
Ոչինչ չկատարվեց:
-	Կիկի, աղաչում եմ, դու չես հասկանում, թե ինչ է ինձ համար կատվի կյանքը, բոլոր քաղքենիությունները, պայմանականությունները, ամեն ինչ գնում է գրողի ծոցը, դու ես, քո բնազդները, վերջ: Կատու լինել եմ ուզում:
Կինին չէր արձագանքում: Նանեն մոտեցավ կատվին ու միայն այդտեղ հայտնաբերեց, որ իրենց շատ-շատ ծեր կատուն ուղղակի շունչը փչել է: Կախարդանքները շատ ուժ են խլում:
Նանեն ծալպատիկ նստել հատակին ու նայում էր անորոշ կետի: Մի բան պետք է աներ, բայց չգիտեր՝ ինչ: 
-	Կիկի, ես ինձ դեռ չեմ գտել, - կատվի նկարը գրկած մանտրայի պես կրկնում էր աղջիկը:

----------

Alphaone (22.12.2016), Marcus (29.01.2017), Quyr Qery (24.12.2016), Sambitbaba (25.12.2016), Smokie (22.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (23.12.2016), Նիկեա (22.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Դուետի ստեղծագործությունները դրված են. կարող եք կարդալ, քվեարկել և քննարկել:
Քվեարկությունը կտևի 3 օր:
Արտամրցութային աշխատանք էս անգամ չունենք:

Նոր դուետների համար գրանցումները բաց են. դիմումը՝ նամակով: 
Մեկն արդեն գրանցվել է և սպասում է իր հետ մրցել ցանկացողին  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (23.12.2016)

----------


## Smokie

*Ստեղծագործական "Quest"*

Սկիզբն էր լավը, մեկ էլ ավարտը՝ էնքան որ զվարճալի էին քիչ թե շատ: Ընթացքը ինտրիգային էր, անընդհատ սպասում էի, որ հես ա մի հետաքրքիր բան ա լինելու՝ բացահայտվելու, էդպես էլ իմ համար սպասելիք մնաց դա: Ասենք կարող էր ավելի լավը լինելր, հետաքրքիր պահեր կային, որոնց վրա ավելի շատ աշխատելուց հետո բավականին հետաքրքիր պատմվածք էր կարելի ստանալ, օրինակ՝ փետուրները կարային ավելի հետաքրքրացնեին, գլխավոր որոնելիքը համարյա չնկատեցի: Ընդհանուր ստեղծագործության իմաստը լավ չհասկացա, ի՞նչ էր ուզում ասել պատմվածքը, ո՞ր պահն էր ուսոցողական ու ի՞նչ էր սովորեցնում հավատալ երազների՞ն: :Dntknw:  Ո՞րն էր հիմնական որոնվող բանը՝ գրվելիք տողերը՞: :Think:  Ընդհանրապես իրենից ի՞նչ էր ներկայացնում: Ինձ թվում ա սա նորեկներից մեկն ա գրել, ով դեռ լավ չինտեգրված ակումբի հետ: Կներես հեղինակ ջան: :Pardon:  

*Կատուներ*

Էլի՞ կատու: Ըստ երևույթին երկու հեղինակները լավ լեզու կգտնեն իրար հետ: Եթե դուետ չլիներ, կկարծեի, որ մի մարդ է գրել երկուսն էլ :Jpit:  
Լավն էին Նանեն ու Կիկին: Հետաքրքիր էր որպես պատմվածք, շատ լավ էր նկարագրված: Նանեի նստած դիրքը աչքերիս առաջ պատկերավոր անցավ, աղջկան էլ դրանից հետո արդեն գիտեի ինչպիսինը պատկերացնեմ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ պարզ էր, հասկանալի, շիտակ ու չխճճվսծ ստեղծագործություն: :Smile:  Նաև հուզիչ ու սիրուն, մեղք էր Կիկին, Նանեն էլ հետը: :Cray:

----------


## Alphaone

Ինձ թվո՞ւմ ա, թե՞ հեղինակներն իրարից արտագրել են: Էս ինչքան նման են իրար  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (23.12.2016), Նիկեա (22.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

Բա հետո՞  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (23.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էսօր ազատվեմ, անցնեմ էս մենամարտին: Ստեղ գոնե կհասցնեմ քվեարկել  :Jpit: :

----------


## ivy

Լավ, որ չեք գրում, ես ասեմ:

Ոչ մեկն էլ առանձնապես դուր չեկավ. դժվարությամբ եմ կարդացել: 
Եթե մեկն ընտրելու եմ, «Կատուները» կընտրեմ:

Բայց էդքան էլ նման չէին իրար՝ փիսոների առկայությունը չհաշված:

*Ստեղծագործական*ում մեկը մուսա էր փնտրում, մեկը՝ գառ: Ու էդ ամենը ներկայացված էր ինչ-որ ծամծմված, հեչ չուտվող խոսակցություններով: Պատմվածքի իմաստը չհասկացա, ավելի շուտ երևի կոնկրետ իմաստ ոչ էլ դրված էր: 

*Կատուներ*ում աղջիկը չէր կարողանում ինքն իրեն գտնել: Դեռահասական դրամաներ, նվնվոց, կախարդաք, կատու-մատու: Նանեն վերածվեց կատվի մի շաբաթով, հասկացավ, որ երևի հենց դա էր իր փնտրածը, բայց էլ նույն էքսպերիմենտը հնարավոր չեղավ կրկնել, որովհետև կախարդություններ անող Կիկի կատուն շունչը փչեց: Տխուր մի վիճակ: Բայց իրականում ժպտացրեց, չգիտեմ էլ ինչի:

----------

Alphaone (24.12.2016), Աթեիստ (24.12.2016)

----------


## lorenc

Միանշանակ 1-ին պատմվածքը շատ ավելի լավն է:

----------

Alphaone (24.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Միանշանակ 1-ին պատմվածքը շատ ավելի լավն է:


Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ, Լորենց ։)
Ափսոս, որ նորեկները դեռ քվեարկել չեն կարող։ Բայց ցանկության դեպքում կարող ես կարծիքդ մի քիչ մանրամասնել։ Հետաքրքիր է` ինչու ես առաջինն ավելի լավը համարում։

----------

Alphaone (24.12.2016), Smokie (24.12.2016), Աթեիստ (24.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

էլ ով ինչ կարծիք ունի. քվեարկությունը վաղը փակվում է, դեռ կարող եք քվեարկել:

----------

Աթեիստ (24.12.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Որ չգրեիր, չէի տեսնի, որ հըլը չեմ քվեարկել։

Ինչպես արդեն լիքը գրեցին, 2-ն էլ վատն էին։
Էս էն դեպքն էր, որ եթե սկսեին կյանքի իմաստ փնտրել, երևի ավելի հետաքրքիր լինել։

Quest-ը որ լրիվ անհասկանալի ու անիմաստ թվաց։ Կատուն էլի ինչ որ սյուժե ուներ, բայց շատ թույլ էր։

----------


## ivy

> Ինչպես արդեն *լիքը գրեցին*, 2-ն էլ վատն էին։


Ոնց որ թե մենակ ես եմ գրել, որ երկուսն էլ առանձնապես չեմ հավանել:
Երևի նախորդ դուետի հետ ես շփոթում...

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կարող ա, բայց ստեղ էնքան դուրըս չի եկել առաջինը, որ թվացել ա, թե արդեն լիքը քննադատել են ։)

Կարդալու ընթացքում մի պահ նույնիսկ կասկած կար, որ երկու տարբեր մարդ ա գրել։ Էդ աստիճան անկապ էր։
Համենայն դեպս մրցույթի պայմանները մի հատ էլ ստուգեցի, համոզվելու համար, որ տենց պայման չի եղել։

Երկրորդում էլ չհամոզվեցի, որ անտեր կատու լինելը տենց լավ բան ա։ Այսինքն մրցույթի սահմաններում հաղթեց, բայց ընդհանուր ոչ ընտանիքի վերաբերմունքում համոզեց, որ կատու դառնալու ցանկության հարցում։

----------


## ivy

*Ստեղծագործական "Quest"*
*Smokie*

*Կատուներ*
*Alphaone*


Ապրեք  :Kiss:

----------

Alphaone (25.12.2016), Նիկեա (25.12.2016)

----------


## Smokie

Ալֆուուուշ շնորհավոր :Hands Up:  Ապրես շատ :Love:

----------

Marcus (29.01.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

Սմոք, ես չգիտեի, որ գրում ես )) Հավես էր քեզ էդ կողմից բացահայտելը, թեև, եթե անկեղծ, էնքան խառն էիր գրել, որ հասկանալու համար երկու ագամ կարդացի  :LOL: 
Այվ շնորհակալություն մրցույթի կազմակերպման համար:
Մի քիչ էլ կատուներից խոսեմ  :Smile: 
ՈՒրեմն Կատուներն իմ էն հազվադեպ գործերից ա, որ իրականում սիրում եմ: Պիտի խոսովանեմ, որ երկար խմորված հազար տակ մտածած գործ ա, պահի տակ չեմ գրել: Ուղղակի համընկավ, որ մրցույթի թեման որոնումն էր, իսկ սա սեփական եսի փնտրտուքի ու մարդկանց էն տեսակի մասին ա, որ ոչ մի տարիքում իրեցն չեն գտնում: Բայց կիսատ էի գրել՝ «Մի շաբաթ տանիքներին...»-ից սկսած վռազ-վռազ գաղափարը ռառ արեցի, ուղարկեցի Այվիին, դրա համար չստացվեց էն, ինչ ես էի ուզում ու տանիքների պահից անգամ չեմ խմբագրի՝ նորից եմ գրելու: Շնորհակալություն բոլորին, ով ժամանակ գտավ, կարդաց, անդրադարձ կատարեց ))

----------

Marcus (29.01.2017), Smokie (26.12.2016), Աթեիստ (26.12.2016)

----------

